
Ask HN: Review my startup, TeamDoList.com - hgezim
I created TeamDoList.com to scratch my own itch. I was working on a project with 3 other people and we started managing our tasks through email! This got tedious and the thread quickly grew to 78 emails. So, I set out to create TeamDoList.com to solve that need. TeamDoList.com allows you to create ad-hoc to-do lists and share them with anyone through a URL.<p>http://TeamDoList.com<p>Now, I need to evaluate my value hypothesis, namely, whether this is useful for teams to manage tasks.<p>So, would you use this personally? How about for your team? That's the main question I have. What additional features would you need to make this useful to you? Do you see a use I haven't thought of (e.g. shopping list management)?<p>Also, any suggestions of how I might be able to monetize this?<p>Thank you very much for your feedback.<p>Also, I'm kind of new to HN, so I hope I'm not doing anything wrong on here.
======
ianpri
Really nice execution. I think that the core feature that is apparent when
using the app (simplicity) is going to be one of the downsides of using it in
a team based environment:

1)How do I know if someone on my team has completed a task, if you send out
email notifications,I might as well use email.

2)How do I make the lists private to just my team?

3)How do I assign a todo or know who ticked that a todo has been done?

Its these sort of things i'd be looking for, but then you're left with another
generic (if nice looking) team based todo list.

~~~
hgezim
Wow, you raise some really good points. I left out the features like assigning
tasks, making list private for sake of keeping it simple with the intention of
seeing which way people want this to go. I guess I never thought that adding
even just those things would make it just another team based todo list app.

In terms of updates, if or when I create a mobile app, you'd get those updates
on the mobile. For now, I could add a notification system so if you leave a
tap open, or go back to your list, you'd get all the updates.

Any other ideas to possibly make this viable?

Once again, I really appreciate the thoughtful feedback.

~~~
bpatrianakos
The features that would make it just another team based todo app might be a
good idea to keep out of the app. Its really nice as-is. Sometimes features
like assigning tasks and notifications are more distracting than helpful.
You'll have to decide on your definition of a group. Is it a medium-largish
company? In that case they'll probably want a lot of structure and those
features. But if your idea of a group or team is five friends working together
or just any tight group then leaving it without notifications and assignment
would be a good thing. Personally, if I assign someone a task I don't want a
notification of when its done. If its that important the person knows to call
me. And I don't need another text field to assign someone a task. Everyone in
my group knows what we have to do and we do it. If not, I'll just append a
"Feed the dog (Johnny)". Simple is better.

------
loumf
Probably the worst thing you could do to this app is collect a bunch of
features from us and start implementing them -- if you do that you'll probably
add priority, user assignment, better authentication, sub-tasks and eventually
be like the 1000 other shared to-do lists. If this is the direction you think
is best -- probably it would be better to abandon this idea.

A different way is to keep doubling down on what you have --find a use-case
where your perspective is required and all of those other things are not --
move very quickly along that vector until you have something that might not
even be described as a shared to-do list.

Here's an idea of what I mean. This site seems well suited to ad-hoc teams,
probably distributed (not sharing an intranet for example), informal, low-
security conscious -- meaning their data is either public or they don't care
if it becomes public. Perhaps short-lived -- definitely unregulated.

For this -- I'd consider to-do lists to be done -- what else does this team
need? Apply your template (easy sharing, minimal, etc) to those: wiki,
document store, schedule. But, always, always do it in the style you have here
or even a more radical version of it (if possible). If no one wants that, then
consider that there's no market for this.

But before doing any of this, I'd start measuring engagement and then getting
yourself in front of the highly engaged and figuring out what they are doing
-- you learn a lot more talking to consumers (those that are consuming the
product) than people like us.

As for monetization -- ad-hoc teams will be hard to get money from, but a SaaS
style subscription for repeat users would be the standard way, I think. To-do
list is free, but other tools are an additional cost.

------
sandis
Clickable link – <http://TeamDoList.com>

~~~
hgezim
Thanks!

------
Avalaxy
I'm sorry, but I'm really not interested in yet ANOTHER todo
app/website/whatever. Please come up with something innovating. Creating the
millionth TODO app and calling it a 'startup' is just not going to work. We
have enough of these things. There's no need for it, and it certainly
shouldn't be called a business, because it simply isn't.

(the same goes for the thousands of project management apps, hour tracker
apps, wannabe social networks, twitter sentiment tools, accounting apps, photo
filter apps, a/b testing websites, etc.).

~~~
localhost3000
unnecessarily negative, belittling, and mean-spirited. has putting this person
down made you feel better about yourself?

~~~
Avalaxy
I really don't think it's "unnecessarily negative". I see so many people
wasting their time by working on 'ideas' that aren't even real ideas. He could
have used his time better doing something actually useful. A lot of
programmers have a big tunnel vision. They want to create a 'startup' no
matter what, and then they come up with a 'TODO list' and waste many months of
their valuable time working on it, just to be disappointed when they realize
there is no need for it.

You can be very kind and tell him that the idea is awesome and that he will
become a millionaire, but please be a bit more realistic and just tell him the
truth.

~~~
localhost3000
the guy asked for feedback on his product, not his life decisions. to make the
leap is presumptuous, pompous, and, yes, unnecessarily negative. there are
polite ways of giving negative feedback, for instance you might have said:
"hey thanks for posting. looks like you've done a good job putting it
together. i worry that there isn't a market for it, though, given all the
competition that currently exists and people's general inability to monetize
these sorts of products. maybe use this as a jumping off point for something
else?" instead, your original comment is full of vitriol and, in one fell
swoop, you've managed to put down the creators of "thousands of project
management apps, hour tracker apps, wannabe social networks, twitter sentiment
tools, accounting apps, photo filter apps, a/b testing websites, etc." you,
sir, must surely be without flaw to make such broad and sweeping
generalizations about your fellow community members.

it continues to amaze how certain members of this community cannot recognize
the vast chasm of constructive criticism that lies between the extremes of
'[telling] him that the idea is awesome and that he will become a millionaire'
and telling him he has wasted his time working on an idea that "isn't even a
real idea" (and we won't even address the absurdity of that last sentence...).

~~~
acabal
To be fair, the title of the post does say "startup" which implies the goal is
to make money, and the poster asks for advice on revenue streams. If he had
said, "Check out my weekend project, enjoy!" that's one thing, but calling the
eleventy-billionth todo list app a startup is going to get replies like the
OP.

Personally I agree in sentiment, if not in tone, with the OP; there's a
trillion todo list apps, finding one the poster could have worked with would
have freed valuable time for developing something else. Unless of course this
was an app done for learning purposes, but the poster doesn't say that.

------
hippo33
So, I run a startup where we've previously faced a similar problem w/ workflow
management. To combat this, we use Google Docs and collaborate on a Goals Doc.
It allows us to write notes next to various tasks. And, we'll also write the
results of a given activity, as well, on the doc. Lastly, I like how Google
Docs is invite-only, since I only want my team to view/edit the goals.

To answer your qs, given the above, Docs works out better for my team. As for
my personal to-do list, I just keep one within the tasks list on Gmail.

~~~
hgezim
So adding notes to tasks and some privacy would make this more valuable for
you?

If I did that would you start using it? What else would you need to use it?

------
bpatrianakos
I don't want to make you feel bad or rain on your parade but you must know
there are hundreds of competing apps just like this. That's not to say yours
can't be successful but if you'd like it to stand out you need to
differentiate yourself somehow. Right now you've basically got a todo list app
that lets you share lists via a public URL. It's very simple (that's neither
good or bad, it just is).

So considering how simple the concept is, I think there are a few things to
think about that would make this valuable and stand out from the crowd.

First, focus on convenience. There are a billion todo lists all approaching
different aspects of the task management problem and approaching it in
different ways. Your approach is my favorite of all - just a list that you can
check stuff off of. Its perfect. But I won't use it unless its easier and more
convenient to use than any other option. So I need an app (a mobile web site
will suffice which I see you already have but can use improvement). I need a
way to come back in case I forget the URL of my list. I just need to be able
to whip out my phone/tablet/laptop/browser and be able to get
creating/checking off/reading my todos in no more than 2 or 3 steps.

Once you get convenience down, then work on design. You're off to a great
start. There no frills, its super simple and minimal and its really great but
it doesn't have that intangible thing that makes it memorable. You're
definitely on the right track and I wouldn't tell you to add anything but just
to refine what you have. Focus on typography and UI interaction.

And if this is meant for teams then I think you'll need to create a login
system and some more privacy. I don't always feel comfortable putting all my
todos in public even if they're only available via a special URL. A lot of
things can happen to a URL. I think its great that you have a lazy login
system but to me the fact that I can't save my own account and come back to it
later to see all my lists and all my tasks, and see who on my team is
currently sharing tasks wit me makes this feel like a one-off app. Like
something you use for a day then forget about. But if I could use the app,
decide I like it, then create a permanent account I'd be much more likely to
return in the future and be invested in the product.

I don't care how many trillion todo apps we have out there, there are never
enough. I like what you're doing and I'd say focus on convenience and design
and if you're serious about making this for teams then give people the option
to create permanent accounts. I probably won't use this today or tomorrow or
next week but I did sign up for mailing list and I'm definitely excited to see
what you come up with in the future.

~~~
hgezim
You've raised some really great points. And no, this is not raining on my
parade, I think this feedback is more like fertilizer :). So, thanks.

I guess since I use it and know the URL quite well, I didn't prioritize
creating an account too high, but you're absolutely right.

Thanks so much for your thoughts.

P.S.: Any thoughts on how I can monetize this? Would you pay for a monthly
subscription if there was a mobile app and all the convenience factors you've
mentioned?

~~~
johnmurch
A few thoughts on making $$$.

1\. SAAS - Set the bar low and features high -> $2/month gets you private
lists, dedicated subdomain, etc. Make it so cheap that people just buy
it/signup. Might want to focus on "prepay 6 months for $12" - so users don't
feel locked in. etc. Have more features with the premium model like email
notifications/alerts/bigger teams

2\. Affiliate Ads - Focus on future partners/affiliates - think of your
product as a gateway drug to a bigger platform for doing/development. Push
affiliate products that are targeted towards developers as well as bigger
products like asana or basecamp. Try other products that every person needs
(dollarshaveclub/birchbox.com)

3\. Kinda crazy but wonder if you could do something like
<http://www.launchbit.com> \- if users signup with email and leverage
<http://www.fullcontact.com/developer/> or <https://www.rapleaf.com/> you
could break out users and serve up newsletters around productivity and do
joint ventures with other companies to test drive their products. Since most
likely your audiance will be startup/dev community.

Anyway - just some thoughts

~~~
johnmurch
I gotta throw out these 2 other ideas as they relate as I have some working
code on a similar problem but focused around small groups and daily tasks.

1\. Take a look at <http://15five.com/> \- Just 4 to 5 questions, 15mins -
extremely valuable. The problem is status updates. A todo list can fit into
this space nicely when you have many teams (e.g. enterprise) and all need a
update/email for each weekly sprint.

2\. Todo Tonight - Many developers/hackers/etc have day time jobs, but then
spend another 3 to 5 hours each night hacking on something. To better focus on
their time - rather than send crap to an email each day - why not have a
task/todo that is nighly. Speeds up the process - focuses on a simpler
achievable tasks (did you complete last night, add notes, urls,etc.) The idea
is it's a holding place for "STUFF" it relates to what you are working on.

Hit me up @johnmurch if you want to chat more

------
MicahWedemeyer
Since you're calling it a startup as opposed to just a project, I have to ask
about business model. How will you make money off this?

I think you'll have a very, very difficult time monetizing this, as there are
already dozens and dozens of free TODO apps. Unless you can carve out a die-
hard niche that is 100% against signup and login forms, it will be difficult
to compete with the others that are both free and easy to use.

~~~
hgezim
_Sigh_ You're absolutely right. I guess, if there is such a niche, which
remains to be seen, I maybe could limit the number of lists they can have
before upgrading to premium?!

If anyone has ideas, I'm more than willing to listen.

~~~
bpatrianakos
Just build a cool app, make it the best you can, but don't quit your day job
yet. As you go along and learn more about your users and the app starts to get
a life or personality of its own then you'll probably be able to see a clear
business model. I'm going to guess you haven't been working on this for more
than a month or two so its very early to make any kind of judgement yet.

Just enjoy the ride and you'd be surprised what people will pay for. I don't
care how many free todo apps are out there people will still pay for them. For
examples, Things for Mac. Incredibly simple concept but its valuable enough
that even I bought it a while back.

------
kt9
I like:

* that you built something. In a world full of talkers you're a doer! Kudos!

* I like the execution. I like the fact that you don't have to log in and can start creating a list right away.

I use emacs for pretty much everything (including todo lists) and I don't use
any todo app (because I don't like switching out of emacs) so I'm not your
target market. I wouldn't use this.

But please don't be discouraged, because not everyone is the same and there
are people that would use this.

A couple of feature issues/feedback:

1\. When I create a list and then come back to the page but forgot to save the
link, I can't get back to my todo list. Maybe a way to know and save which
lists I created would be great

2\. If I create a list and go back and then try to create another one it
doesn't add items. Maybe a bug?

Lastly keep plugging away. Even if you don't monetize this particular thing
you're going to come across other problems that people will pay for. Ex: A
todo list that allows you to add tasks and people that should do them and then
tracks/nags that person to do it.

Good work. Keep going and thanks for sharing.

------
darkpark
I really like this idea, to be honest. I think that ianpri makes some solid
points but then again, it seems like this project isn't supposed to have those
features.

I like that it does not require a login but a suggestion: have the user create
a username for themselves that could tie them to the list. This would still
make it so that nobody has to login, but yet you would be able to see who
completed a certain task. Just an idea.

All in all I think it looks really nice, and I enjoyed the functionality and
ease of making a list and letting others contribute to it. It literally takes
a few seconds from landing on the site to have a functional list I can then
send off to teammates.

Good stuff.

~~~
hgezim
Thanks so much!

The idea for creating a username is definitely spot on. I just have to find a
very non-intrusive way on the UI to _suggest_ that people create a username or
enter an email address.

------
yakshaving
The ad-hoc thing is really nice for teams that seem to form spontanteously :
Read as StartupWeekend, Hackathon, etc. But probably not for firmly
established teams that have protocols and ways of working that are already
formalized in project documentation and tools they've been using.

A todo list should definitely get out of your way (for the MOST part), but be
intrusive enough that it helps you get the work done to be meaningfully
differentiated. (just a personal opinion).

Keep trucking, I think this is a good tool for ad-hoc team task lists, and I'm
sure you'll come up with some good use cases for that specific function.

And most importantly, don't let the nay-sayers get you down :-)

~~~
hgezim
Thank you so much, @yakshaving!

I hadn't thought about StartupWeekend, and Hackathon, actually. Any ideas on
how I might reach them to see if they could somehow encourage teams to use
this?!

Does TeamDoList.com do a good job at getting out of your way? Any suggestions
for improvement that would make it useful for you?

------
hansy
This is just a random thought, but I think you could avoid using some of the
features mentioned by other users (e.g. deadlines, priorities) by limiting the
scope of the list to weekly tasks.

Presumably this would limit the length of the lists, which in turn would
eliminate the need for fancy features that might bloat the app.

If people want those other features (i.e. they are using the lists for serious
planning and project management) you could then charge.

Just my 2 cents.

------
rgbrgb
So the design is nice and I get that it's minimal. However, my impression is
that teams want something a bit more full-featured. Have you looked at the
competition much?

I've been using Asana. I also liked Wunderlist for this kind of more minimal
todo-list.

How do you want to differentiate yourself? Right now the difference I see is
that your lists are public and linkable, but I'm not sure that's something
teams want (I don't).

~~~
hgezim
Thank you for your feedback. I guess I see the key being ad-hoc tasks with
someone you're loosely in a team with. Maybe a school project where the team
is only very temporary. Or a shopping list, etc.

I initially created this to replace email task management which we ended up
using for a project at work. What's what started this.

Do you think it's worth going the route of making myself more like Asana by
adding features, etc?

Would you value being able to make a list on TeamDoList.com private?

------
robertha
I really like your project--very simple, and I believe this is something I see
myself using. I think that the one major feature you may add is "private
lists", it won't require that much work for you to implement, but you'll hit
wider range of audience. Good Luck.

~~~
hgezim
So, you're going to use it but adding a private list feature would make it
even more useful to you?!

Nice, thanks so much!

------
aanaravs
It's a great concept, especially the no login part.

A few things I'd like to see:

1) private lists 2) assign to-dos to certain team members 3) set up priorities
4) set up deadlines

Cheers, Aanarav

~~~
hgezim
Do you feel that adding those features makes it too similar to the
competition? Asana? Basecamp?

I've had those features in my todo list for a while but just refrained to make
this as simple as possible and let people take it where they need it :)

Thanks so much for your feedback and support.

------
jkaykin
Why do you have the same design as: <http://twitcherhq.com>

------
zensavona
This is just what I need! -another- web based to do list.

------
bashzor
What problem does it solve? That's what you should ask yourself.

It just looks like another to-do app to me, which I might even have developed
myself in about fifteen minutes. Also as others have mentioned, this is more
of a project than some startup.

~~~
hgezim
Well, the idea came up when I was working on a project and we started using
emails to manage our tasks. This became tedious and I thought about using
Basecamp but was afraid that management would make a big deal out of it and
not approve it. So, in a nutshell it's allows you to manage lists ad-hoc and
then share them. That's it.

Thanks for the comment, though.

~~~
bashzor
Try Asana, also a collaborative to-do list but with many features. Not overly
many features, just exactly the ones you need (or that was my experience
anyway). Free also for business use up to 30 people, which is very reasonable
I think.

